# Cómo construir unos audifonos salida micro usb?



## anthonysh90 (Mar 8, 2014)

*T*engo un cable micro usb y unos audifonos normales, pero el lio es q*ue* no se en q*ue* orden soldar los cables para con*s*truir estos *a*udifonos*,* alguien q*ue* tenga claro cuales serian los empalmes correctos, y me lo podria compartir*,* se lo agradeceria mucho ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2014)

Te faltaría toda la electrónica dedicada   , te conviene comprarlos hechos


----------



## anthonysh90 (Mar 8, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te faltaría toda la electrónica dedicada  , te conviene comprarlos hechos


 
*L*a idea es hacerlos, se q*ue* se pueden comprar...........

*S*olo es saber q*ue* cable empalmar con cual,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2014)

Edito: 

A ver , fijate si ésto te sirve :

http://www.htcmania.com/showthread.php?t=352510&page=5


Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 8, 2014)

si este:



y reza para que te lo tome.


----------



## anthonysh90 (Mar 8, 2014)

gracias, me sirvio de mucho, esa era la idea.


----------

